# Marceline, the vampire queen...for halloween!!!



## Alitheredhead (Aug 12, 2012)

So I'm taking on the task of recreating Marceline from adventure time for Halloween, and so far I've got the shoes, umbrella, dress form, wig, and tights coming. I was wondering if anyone could help recommend a easy to use body color for her blueish skin that wont come off unless I want it to AND that cover freckles....because i have alot. lol. Also, since shes a vampire, what kind of contacts should I get? I'm torn between violet, red and black...AND if someone an recommend some kind of clay that i can use to attach to the umbrella to make the bones that would be AWESOME. um, okay here are pictures of her.

update: got the leggings, and started on my skull umbrella  I'm debating about whether to keep the skull true or change it a bit to look more evil....


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

For the bones you probably want to use Crayola Model Magic. It is more of a modeling foam from what I remember. I think any of the clays would be pretty heavy.

As a bonus, it is air dry so you could mold it onto the handle and it should remain slightly flexible so you might be able to close the umbrella as long as the skull is mounted the the main shaft of the umbrella and not the canopy.


----------



## Alitheredhead (Aug 12, 2012)

Ah okay! Damn, I just bought some of that stuff and returned it because of all the negative reviews it had gotten. Luckily the umbrella has one if those spikes through the top part to stake the skull onto lol.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks good!

For color, I am not sure. I have heard good things about Manic Panic  (here)  &  (here), but they don't seem to have blue besides an under eye concealer.
I know I have seen a thread somewhere about the Broadway version of Wicked! which used nylons or tights for most of the body color and then just painted the actress's face and neck. If you want something that is really going to stay put, you may want to look into an airbrushable body paint. There was a discussion on that in the Wicked thread, but I cannot seem to find it.

Here is a thread that shows how to make gloves from tights for an alternate skin color though.
http://www.therpf.com/f24/doctor-who-blink-weeping-angel-costume-49264/

I was looking for Ben Nye makeup since that is what we used in theatre, and I stumbled across this clown makeup which may work. Blue Spirit is the closest blue I have found yet, but I have no idea about opacity or if it will stay in place.
http://www.stagemakeuponline.com/02-FP/Professional-Clown-Series.html
http://www.mardigrascostumeshop.com/store/blue-spirit-pc-82-p29957.html

Here's the Manic Panic if you were interested.
http://www.manicpanic.com/flawlessconcealer.html

Maybe that could work as a base combined with one of their powders to lighten the blue up a bit?
http://www.manicpanic.com/vr_pressed_powder.html


----------



## Alitheredhead (Aug 12, 2012)

So the snazaroo light gray I got is way too blue, I need help muting the color or finding a different paint. Also the fake ear tips and fangs came in. Heres a looksee at the scarecrow small teeth on my chompers.


----------



## Alitheredhead (Aug 12, 2012)

AND FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THINGS, NEVER, NEVER BUY THE AIR DRY CRAP. it was cracked within the hour. crayola should be ASHAMED.


----------



## TomMorison (Jun 22, 2012)

LIts good that you have the wig umbrella and dress for the Halloween party. I like your umbrella and the tshirt is very nice. I think you have to paint with the natural colors.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear about the crayola. They must have changed something as it worked fine several years ago. Be sure to call the customer service number and let them know they have a worthless product. Did you buy it from a big chain store that might take it back as defective?

Would the manic panic powder work to mute your blue paint?

Edit: I noticed there is air dry clay and model magic. Model magic is the flexible one. Thought at this point I would suspect anything crayola is out.

I used to use super sculpy for oven bake but it can be fragile (I don't think it would flex well with opening and closing the umbrella). As a heads up, it seems to react with certain spray paints so they never set up (I kept something in an open grocery bag for three years before throwing it out). I don't know if you already did it for the skull, but using foil for the horns to reduce the amount of clay needed and to keep wall thickness approximately even is really helpful with the bake stuff. Just be sure the foil goes through the skull also so there is not a large air pocket. It may also help with the cracking if it was only the thick areas that cracked with the other clay.


----------



## Alitheredhead (Aug 12, 2012)

I never thought about foil, what an awesome idea! I ended up buying paper clay and it's been working fantastic so far. I'll look into the manic panic, I think I like Ben nyes ghoul grey so far if that doesn't work. And I got the crayola stuff from hobby lobby but I don't ever return open containers. Any advice on how I could get even stripes on my leggings? I thought taping it off might work but I have no idea. Thanks for the input!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Taping is what comes to my mind as well. You will probably want to do it while wearing them or have some type for form for them to prevent bleed-through and then airbrush them with whatever you need. If the leggings can be ironed you could even use heat set fabric paint.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Why not the guitar toting, long sleeved, jeans Marceline? I've never seen the dress version of Marceline but I like her. If you'd gone with this version you'd have less skin exposed. I'd also go with red contacts since when she transforms her eyes are red. Whatever makeup you choose, remember to top it off with a good powder to set it.


----------

